# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Trouble Achieving WILD "from cold"

## GoliathTheWulf

Okay, so far I've done this twice; I put on an hour-long audio of pure theta binaural beats at just the right volume where it sinks into the background of my mind (as in, I end up forgetting I'm even listening to it unless I specifically focus on it) and lay as still as possible for that hour, supine. Swallowing occurs every once and a while (maybe that's the problem?). Eyes are relaxed. Body is very relax with the exception of the common involuntary muscle twitch. Sometimes I'd move a part of my body (foot/hand) without even intentionally doing it (possibly because I was having HH and started feeling a semi-dream forming and moved within it, I'm not sure) and then instantly afterwards realized I moved. I thought to myself "Wait, why did I just move?" Anyway, I listened to the entire meditation and even kept meditating after the audio was over; I STILL couldn't attain SP. This is so frustrating. For some reason, no matter how long I stay still I cannot attain SP. I mean, I've heard of people attaining SP after just five or ten minutes. I'd feel extremely relaxed afterwards, though. My second time, I had a LOT of Hypnagogic Sensations/Images and short daydream-like dreams, but nothing like a true WILD. I am able to remain calm during the meditation throughout and even tried the whole focusing-on-the-spot-between-my-eyebrows thing. Any ideas? Please help!

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I thought to myself "Wait, why did I just move?"



Things like this can ruin a WILD, never think about anything besides your anchor, never wait or expect anything. Your mind will never decide to go to sleep if it thinks there is a problem, or your expecting something to happen to you (ever try so hard to get to sleep, only to fail continuously?). Swallowing shouldn't be too much of a problem, again, it's all about not letting it bother you. Don't beat yourself up about it though, in doing so you'll just over think some more. Just passively let the idea fall apart, right into the wind like sand. If your speaking about a single session here, don't switch between focusing on the binaural beats and the spot between your eyebrows, always keep a steady anchor. If your WILDing right you'll notice that as time goes on you will feel more simple minded, you'll start to lose track of time. You'll probably start to think of random things too, but just bring your mind back to your anchor without giving it much thought.

If all that doesn't work, you should begin WILDing sooner after you wake up, a WILD should either end in an LD or falling asleep unconscious. If neither one happens, you weren't falling asleep correctly. Your ability to hold your conscious to the anchor is what will decide the rest.

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

Ohhh, I thought you had to submerge yourself into the Hypnagogic sensations/images. Next time I'll do my best to focus on an Anchor. I have ADD so that's going to be hard, though... Anyway, thank you! I'll update how it goes.

----------


## faceonmars

You are obsessing with SP. Let it go.  It's over-rated. Try visualization with progressive muscle relaxation... or some other technique. SP is one of many, many techniques. For me SP only works with WBTB... but that's just me. Find out what works for you. ;:^)

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

> You are obsessing with SP. Let it go.  It's over-rated. Try visualization with progressive muscle relaxation... or some other technique. SP is one of many, many techniques. For me SP only works with WBTB... but that's just me. Find out what works for you. ;:^)



Haha, I'm kind of obsessed with SP.

----------


## gab

By 'from cold' do you mean without any prior sleep? If yes, that's nearly impossible, just because you start your sleep with nREM stage and the dreaming REM stage comes later. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

Yeah, I mean without any prior sleep. Haha, I figured... Thanks! I'm just going to continue meditating every now and then and maybe try to WILD from cold, but I'm going to focus on regular WILD, which I find SO fascinating.

----------


## angie746

Hi Goliath...I'm a natural lucid dreamer and had a really dry patch of late for some unknown reason so I decided to try a WILD from cold....I kept trying and trying for about 2 weeks and yes it's very hard and needs patience but I am now able to do it, so you see it is hard but some people, not all if they practice enough and get a technique that suits THEM then they may also be able to do it...basically don't give up trying before sleep because one night you may surprise yourself just like I have but at the same time try DILD and WBTB etc...give each one a few weeks and see how you go, if you want any help please IM me and I'll answer any questions you have....sweet dreams  :smiley: )

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

Hi, Angie. Thank you for the reply! You've inspired me to try this each night before bed. Maybe it will also serve as a meditation to help alleviate my anxiety as well. I'm very hesitant to try WBTB because of its disturbance of the sleeping pattern. I've gotten probably over a thousand DILD's in my life and I'm rather experienced in lucid dreams in general. I, too am I natural lucid dreamer, I guess, since I've been having the occasional lucid dream before I even knew what it was. My actual goal is to attain SP and then WILD from there- that's my WILD method: SP -> WILD. I get SP often naturally but lately I haven't gotten it as often so I want to induce it by means of the WILD relaxation technique. Knowing that you failed the first few weeks but eventually achieved it really encourages me! Thanks lots! I'll be sure to keep you up-to-date on how my attempts work out.

----------

